# RIP, Tank, the last of my girls



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

And my fourth rat to go in the past 6 weeks or so. 

Tank was my hooded rex that I rescued with Jett, her naked sister who died last week unexpectedly. 

Tank had had a stroke a while ago, and I think that since her bonded ratsister died, she just gave up. I had been away from home the past two days, and came home to her seizing in her cage. I held her for a few hours, and she wouldn't stop painbruxing at me, so I rushed her to my vet, got there ten minutes before close, and had her put down.

RIP, pretty girl. I loved you, even if you didn't really like me.










So that's it. I've lost all four of my girls in the past two months. I have six boys left, and I am hoping that they all stick around for a while...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.. that's a lot to handle..


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

<<Hugs>> Take comfort in knowing you did your best for her. She was a pretty girl.

-Mary


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes, it is alot to handle! i'm so sorry for your loss.  poor girl!


----------

